

Screenshot of Steve Jobs’s Calendar - bkaid
http://allthingsd.com/20110829/screenshot-of-steve-jobss-calendar/

======
FireBeyond
Fake! Steve would never say, "Relax, read the iPad, Facetime Tim Cook"...

It'd be "Relax, read iPad..."

:)

------
golgo13
I think Tim Cook would notice an AMG with no plates parked outside of his
house: [http://osxdaily.com/2010/03/28/steve-jobs-car-has-no-
license...](http://osxdaily.com/2010/03/28/steve-jobs-car-has-no-license-
plates/)

~~~
bradleyland
We parked next to Steve's SL when we visited the Apple campus last year. I was
so excited :)

[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4964941&l=43d69d58...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4964941&l=43d69d58d3&id=757001590)

------
adrianwaj
This is a troll, and someone's jealous of Tim or doesn't like him, or doesn't
want him CEO. Or someone's trying to be funny. Either way I can't see much
merit in the exercise.

------
ddw
I doubt the real Steve Jobs gets up at 7AM (unless he was sleeping in since it
was his first day off)!

------
prtk
Obsessive Compulsive (Dis?)order.

Am I the only one who is worried about this Tim guy?

------
junklight
yes it's clear that what this light hearted throwaway joke needs is lots of
over analysis.

I thought it was quite amusing anyway.

